# Subtotal Hysterectomy



## Rabecca (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi  there, been trying to get pregnant for years, could not due to reoccuring Fibroids and opted to do Hysterectomy due to severe pain. I will have what they call Subtotal Hysterectomy meaning they will only remove the womb, ovaries and  cervix will remain. My doctor also menmtioned that i will be able to ovulate. 

My question is,  has anyone out there had their egg stimulation in this state. If so was the stimulation succesful, because we are planing to get a surrogate mother to carry our baby. I'd asked my doc but here surrogacy is not allowed.

Any one out there with an idea concerning this please help. Thanks and looking forward to your answer.


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

hi,

Yes it is possiable.... I had a sub total hysterctomy to save my life when i was 22 weeks pregnant... My daughter did not survive and i had lost all hope.

However we did surrogacy and my daughter is now 9 months old   We feel so blessed ...

good luck on your journey and dont give up hope


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hiya, I haven't personal experience but I do know that it can work.


----------

